# cleaning no hole in plastic



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

i purchased a new sage barista express a few weeks ago - and I noticed thet the cleaning plastic holder nolonger has a hole in the middle - spoke to sage and they said that is correct and they have changed the way the machine cleans and its better that way, but i could put a hole in if i wanted

just wondered what other owners thought about that


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

No hole means more cleaning pressure, better backflush, which is exactly what you need to clear out all the coffee bean oil residue.


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

brilliant thankyou

That does help know its is getting a good clean, I sort of felt the liquid going all the way through may have been better way of cleaning.
But if it works better this way, than happy to carry on


----------



## longhardgrind (Mar 17, 2017)

Yes, what you are doing is blasting all the gunk back through a three way valve and down into the tray. If you take the top of the tray off you can watch it happening. very exciting.


----------

